# Would you ever betray Jesus?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

No not I! I would never do that. That is probably what Judas would say. He had fellowship with Jesus. He knew who Jesus was and he saw him face to face, and spent a lot of time with him. He witnessed many miracles first hand. And yet something crept into his heart. He allowed something to take hold of him. Something that made him go to the extent of betraying Jesus Christ, the son of God. Have you ever thought about that? If it happened to Judas - one who was chosen by Jesus, it could certainly happen to me. Judas didn't have to be the one to betray Jesus, he could have repented and somebody else would have done it. He had the opportunity to repent, but did not. God wishes for none to perish, but all to come to repentance. How can we ever make it? By allowing Jesus to be "LORD" of our lives. Let's stop doing our will and allow His will to be done in our lives.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Judas betrayed Jesus. As to the others, Mark 14:50 "Then they _*all*_ forsook Him and fled."

I have heard it said that maybe the reason Scripture is not clear on Judas is so we can see ourselves in his story, meaning that if Judas could do it, so could we.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good point jimk. That is mind blowing that they all forsook him and fled. Especially after Jesus had given all 12 of them (even Judas) authority to cast out demons and heal the sick.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Would you ever betray Jesus*

Let me count the ways I do it daily, when He tells us He wants some time with you. When tell nudges you to talk to some one, when He tells you to give more of your time or money, when He tell you to spend more time in His word. Betrayal comes in many forms, denial or just selling out to what you want. I believe just like Judas we all have in one form or another have done just that.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

melvinrod said:


> Let me count the ways I do it daily, when He tells us He wants some time with you. When tell nudges you to talk to some one, when He tells you to give more of your time or money, when He tell you to spend more time in His word. Betrayal comes in many forms, denial or just selling out to what you want. I believe just like Judas we all have in one form or another have done just that.


X 2, unfortunately...


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree that daily we fall short and sometimes disobey the Lord. But what I'm talking about is turning our back on Him. Denying that we even know him or follow him. Going back to our old sinful nature, like a dog returning to it's vomit. I believe that is very different.

_"Therefore let him who thinks he stands take heed lest he fall."_


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I know I'm capable of doing it because I know the heart is wicked. And I know who I am without Jesus. I have also seen men with the annointing, powerful men of God, who fell. I thank God everyday because when the world told me there was no hope, Jesus stepped in and redeemed me. He saved me and gave me a new life.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess it is possible because we are human and have a sinful nature. I pray that I will never betray him. I have often wondered if I were tortured like those in other parts of the world if I would stay strong and true. I think that is why we should pray every day and put on the whole armor of God.
Good discussion F + C!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

I have been going through some things myself. It's been a rough week. This has pulled on my heart strings man, thank you for posting this!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Saltwater Boy I pray that first and foremost you would give control of your life over to Jesus. Your soul is very valuable to him and that is why he is dealing with your heart. Then after that he will be with you no matter what you are going thru. I'll be praying for you. God bless.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> I know I'm capable of doing it because I know the heart is wicked. And I know who I am without Jesus. I have also seen men with the annointing, powerful men of God, who fell. I thank God everyday because when the world told me there was no hope, Jesus stepped in and redeemed me. He saved me and gave me a new life.


The very picture of this is Peter on the water. He took his eyes off of the only one who can save and he began to sink.

*Matthew 14:22-30*

English Standard Version (ESV)

*Jesus Walks on the Water*

22 (A)Immediately he (B)made the disciples get into the boat and go before him to the other side, while he dismissed the crowds. 23 And after he had dismissed the crowds, (C)he went up on the mountain by himself to pray. When (D)evening came, he was there alone, 24 but the boat by this time was a long way[a] from the land,[b] beaten by the waves, for the wind was against them. 25 And (E)in the fourth watch of the night he came to them, walking on the sea. 26 But when the disciples saw him walking on the sea, (F)they were terrified, and said, "It is a ghost!" and they cried out in fear. 27 But immediately Jesus spoke to them, saying, (G)"Take heart; it is I. (H)Do not be afraid."
28 And Peter answered him, "Lord, if it is you, command me to come to you on the water." 29 He said, "Come." So Peter got out of the boat and (I)walked on the water and came to Jesus. 30*But when he saw the wind,[c] he was afraid, and beginning to sink he cried out*, (J)"Lord, save me."


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Judas was hand chosen by Jesus. Judas was taught by Jesus personally. Jesus groomed the man to be a disciple. I have often thought... What was Judas thinking.. But then, when Peter was told to walk out to Jesus he lost faith and started thinking.. then sinking.. It makes one wonder about true faith. Do we all have the faith to keep us from sinking when we start thinking? Judas.. he was a thief. Judas stole the whole time he was being hand groomed by Jesus. Judas actually stole from Jesus and the church on many occasions. All for self. It makes you wonder if he was ever really saved at all. I think personally, and I could be wrong and someone correct me if I am, I think Judas went along with everything Jesus taught him and never really had the intention to take his relationship with Christ any where. Judas was so selfish he was doomed from the get go and I promise you Jesus knew it all along. Poor, poor Judas. There was not much pity there from Jesus was there? Jesus let him do his own thing and you see just where it got him. 

But the main question would be "Would you die for him?" I would. I would put up one heck of a fight, and there would be some peoples ears ringing and every last one of them would know who I was but I would die for him. It might not be easy if it were torture, but then, is there really anything in this world worth hanging on to that bad? Dying to oneself.. wanting nothing more than just be... free... knowing forever is going to be joyous. Faith. Have you really ever thought about it?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

For Jesus to allow Judas to be one of the 12, I have to believe Judas was a true follower of Jesus. God will not have any fellowship with the unrighteous. He will call people to repentance.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

I personally believe that Judas was part of Gods redemptive plan for all mankind. That did not just sneak up on God and Jesus, but was fore ordained from the foundation of the world.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, I see, he was a follower of Christ but he was never truly saved/converted? At the same time Judas also had opportunity to repent. He made his own choices.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> Ok, I see, he was a follower of Christ but he was never truly saved/converted? At the same time Judas also had opportunity to repent.* He made his own choices*.


Did he?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Jiggin Junkie said:


> Did he?


Gotta admit you got me thinking about this Juggin Junkie. Can you tell me what you believe about this?


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Take Lazurus for instance. When Jesus called him forth from the tomb, did he have the ability to use his will and say no I don't want to come forth? No he did not. Remember we are dead in our tresspasses and sins and He called us forth, He burried us with Him through Baptism and raised us to newness of life. It is all His doings not our will to accept. Look also at our natural birth family, according to Gods word a picture of our heavenly family. However dim it is. But did you get to choose your parents and sibling? No sir you did not, therefor you cannot choose whether you are born again.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry about the type-o on your handle (my previous post). 
Anyways, I see what you are saying but it's hard to believe that we don't have free will.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

*Galatians 2:20*

English Standard Version (ESV)

20 I have been (A)crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives (B)in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, (C)who loved me and (D)gave himself for me.

You are a dead man how do you still have free will?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Jiggin Junkie said:


> *Galatians 2:20*
> 
> English Standard Version (ESV)
> 
> ...


How about this? "I live"


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

*Romans 9:9-22*

English Standard Version (ESV)

9 For this is what the promise said: (A)"About this time next year I will return, and Sarah shall have a son." 10 And not only so, but (B)also when Rebekah had conceived children by one man, our forefather Isaac, 11 though they were not yet born and had done nothing either good or bad-in order that God's purpose of election might continue, not because of works but because of (C)him who calls- 12 she was told, (D)"The older will serve the younger." 13 As it is written, (E)"Jacob I loved, but Esau I hated."
14 What shall we say then? (F)Is there injustice on God's part? By no means! 15 For he says to Moses, (G)"I will have mercy on whom I have mercy, and I will have compassion on whom I have compassion." 16 So then it depends not on human will or exertion,[a] but on God, who has mercy. 17 For the Scripture says to Pharaoh, (H)"For this very purpose I have raised you up, that I might show my power in you, and that my name might be proclaimed in all the earth." 18 So then he has mercy on whomever he wills, and he hardens whomever he wills.
19 You will say to me then, "Why does he still find fault? For (I)who can resist his will?" 20 But who are you, O man, (J)to answer back to God? (K)Will what is molded say to its molder, "Why have you made me like this?" 21 (L)Has the potter no right over the clay, to make out of the same lump (M)one vessel for honorable use and another for dishonorable use? 22 What if God, desiring to show his wrath and to make known his power, has endured with much patience (N)vessels of wrath (O)prepared for destruction,


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

So the way you see it, God has already decided who will go to heaven and who won't? But of course we don't know and that's why we're called to evangelize? Just want to make sure I understand.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Jesus' priestly prayer in John 17.

*John 17:12*

English Standard Version (ESV)

12 (A)While I was with them, I kept them in your name, *which you have given me*. I have (B)guarded them, and (C*)**not one of them has been lost* except (D)the son of destruction, (E)that the Scripture might be fulfilled.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

That right there makes it sound like we do have free will. How could one of them have been lost? By choosing evil instead of good. This is a very interesting topic. God even says I have set before you good & evil/blessing & curse/life & death. And says "you chose."


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> That right there makes it sound like we do have free will. How could one of them have been lost? By choosing evil instead of good. This is a very interesting topic. God even says I have set before you good & evil/blessing & curse/life & death. And says "you chose."


He was not lost he was the son of destruction that the scripture was fulfilled.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I was refering to when Jesus said "not one of them has been lost" when I wrote my reply. But after reading it now, it sure sounds like Jesus is saying that Judas was lost.

Also can you reply to my 2 questions on post #23?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I believe the scriptures would have been fulfilled with anybody. It didn't have to be Judas.


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

We have to remember that God manifest in the flesh, HAD to die on the cross. This was God's plan. He knew the hearts of men then, just as he knows them now. Neither Judas, nor any of the other disciples knew they would betray Christ. But God knew. 

I do not believe that anyone can honestly say that at some time in the future that when their or their families very lives were at stake that they would not betray Him. We would all like to think, we would all like to believe, we could all say today that we would not betray him. It is easy for us to think this at this moment. It is our human nature to want to survive! Just imagine. A soldier is standing there with a sword ready to behead your child unless you renounce Christ as your savior. Really, think about it.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

webfisher3 said:


> We have to remember that God manifest in the flesh, HAD to die on the cross. This was God's plan. He knew the hearts of men then, just as he knows them now. Neither Judas, nor any of the other disciples knew they would betray Christ. But God knew.
> 
> I do not believe that anyone can honestly say that at some time in the future that when their or their families very lives were at stake that they would not betray Him. We would all like to think, we would all like to believe, we could all say today that we would not betray him. It is easy for us to think this at this moment. It is our human nature to want to survive! Just imagine. A soldier is standing there with a sword ready to behead your child unless you renounce Christ as your savior. Really, think about it.


This is very strong. Deny him in front of man and he will deny you in front of his father... I could really take this to another level but not right now. I love my children. But God loves them more. I have nothing to offer them, God has "everything" to offer. To think about a soldier cutting my childs head off gives me the hebbie jibbies... I have protection that assures this will never happen while I am alive..


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Fish&Chips said:


> How about this? "I live"


F and C, I feel you are taking the "I live" out of context. Think about the true meaning / definition of "I live" here.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Jiggin Junkie said:


> Take Lazurus for instance. When Jesus called him forth from the tomb, did he have the ability to use his will and say no I don't want to come forth? No he did not. Remember we are dead in our tresspasses and sins and He called us forth, He burried us with Him through Baptism and raised us to newness of life. It is all His doings not our will to accept. Look also at our natural birth family, according to Gods word a picture of our heavenly family. However dim it is. But did you get to choose your parents and sibling? No sir you did not, therefor you cannot choose whether you are born again.


I love Lazurus.. I can not wait to meet him someday. To know that Jesus could have saved him from dying and he chose not to... Lazurus's body started stinking by the time Jesus commanded him to come forth.. Jesus knew exactly what he was doing here and it blows my mind. Jesus walked on water, Jesus raised a dead stinking man from the grave and spoke life back into him. If this doesn't get the hair on the back of your neck standing I don't know what will! How about a talking donkey? And I am not even going to go there. Hmmm...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

This is good stuff.. and may I ask.. Jiggin Junkie where have you been?


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Seeker said:


> This is good stuff.. and may I ask.. Jiggin Junkie where have you been?


Arguing with the fine folks on another fishing forum.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Seeker said:


> I love Lazurus.. I can not wait to meet him someday. To know that Jesus could have saved him from dying and he chose not to... Lazurus's body started stinking by the time Jesus commanded him to come forth.. Jesus knew exactly what he was doing here and it blows my mind. Jesus walked on water, *Jesus raised a dead stinking man from the grave and spoke life back into him. *If this doesn't get the hair on the back of your neck standing I don't know what will! How about a talking donkey? And I am not even going to go there. Hmmm...


That is exactly what He does for us too. We are as dead men. No life in us and He raises us to newness of life in Him, through the power of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Amen JJ !!!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

And we are now dead to sin and alive to God.

*Romans 6:11*
Likewise you also, reckon yourselves to be dead indeed to sin, but alive to God in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen F and C.. Amen!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Jiggin Junkie said:


> Arguing with the fine folks on another fishing forum.


Lol!

Great thread Gentlemen.


----------

